# Something incredibly interesting. ever heard of Mokume?



## kazuma78 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was talking to our chaplain today and he was telling me about his brother in law who is an metalwoking artist and started talking about mokume. I had never seen it before or heard of it but found it incredibly awesome. It's essentially like precious metals damascus and very cool. Has anyone here ever seen or worked with any before? The results are incredibly beautiful I think. I like the well made mokume rings the best but all of it is pretty cool. Here is a link to his studio, his objects are cool too but not quite my collecting cup of tea.
http://davidabarnhill.com/layered-resplendence-series.html
if you look at his site it goes through their whole process start to finish. Reminds me of @Cody Killgore and his process for damascus when he posted his damascus build thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2015)

Look at @Molokai and @NYWoodturner s topic about trading knives....Scott made handles out of it....it's flipping awesome!!


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 22, 2015)

I believe that was M3 which in my understanding is essentially like the true stone pen blanks but with metal. It's metal powder put together with a binder. Mokume is actual solid fused metal much like damascus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 22, 2015)

There are videos on how to make mokume using a stack of quarters. It's on my list of things to try just need some more hours in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2015)

There's so many cool and fun things to pursue in life it's no wonder I'm not good at any of them lol. That has to be a sort of an expensive hobby but I bet it could be a good bean earner once you get good at it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 22, 2015)

That's how I feel too. there are so many incredible things and processes one could do its amazing. I like to dabble in lots but I wish I could be great at them all haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2015)

It is called Mokume Gane which means wood bark in Japanese. It can be bought in a large number of patterns. New patterns are being developed every day but some of the common patterns are, ladder, random, raindrop, twist and diamond. Knife makers have been developing new patterns and using mokume, like damascus, for a long time mostly for bolsters, pommels, and guards because it is expensive to make and to buy. What we use is made of nickel silver, copper and brass. Now we are seeing it enter the jewelry industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I believe that was M3 which in my understanding is essentially like the true stone pen blanks but with metal. It's metal powder put together with a binder. Mokume is actual solid fused metal much like damascus.



Yep it was m3...but
It was this I was referring to....

http://www.m3mokume.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=300

Is that the stuff you are referring to?


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I will stick to real Mokume Gane. I feel like it cheapens the product to use M3 instead of the real thing. You can call a product any thing you want but it doesn't make it so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep it was m3...but
> It was this I was referring to....
> 
> http://www.m3mokume.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=300
> ...


 No I was talking about real Mokume Gane. I would like to try and get ahold of some small pieces and try and make some small jewelry pieces out of it for my wife. @robert flynt Do you know where I might be able to get some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 23, 2015)

I think @Strider is going to make some and he promised me all of his first batch  ... He is the man on subject.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 23, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I think @Strider is going to make some and he promised me all of his first batch  ... He is the man on subject.


Really? That's awesome! If you have scraps after cutting for knives I would be interested in some.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 23, 2015)

Dont worry Josh, if i had some i would send it to you right now. I am thinking you are wanting to make something for you wife ? sixth sense or


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 23, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Dont worry Josh, if i had some i would send it to you right now. I am thinking you are wanting to make something for you wife ? sixth sense or


Yep! Haha some earrings or maybe a nice pendant. I found somewhere I could buy some by the square inch but I would rather have some from people I know and whose work I admire.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeap, mokume is non ferrous metal, colord metal heterogenous alloy, pattern welded, like modern day damascus. All though I have seen some chaps dipping big gauge cable in molten brass. Nice end results. 
Oh, yes! I have known about mokume even before it got to the masses, forumwise, but once it reached rings and necklaces, all went south! Jewelry's the true sneaky member of the trade, least work, the most acounted for, just like B.Gates hahahaha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> No I was talking about real Mokume Gane. I would like to try and get ahold of some small pieces and try and make some small jewelry pieces out of it for my wife. @robert flynt Do you know where I might be able to get some?


knifemaking.com, and sheffieldsupply.com sells it but I don't where to get scrap pieces. I save my scrap for jewelry also. Chad Nichols makes some outragous mokume with titanium and Devin Tomas makes mokume along with with a number of other makers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

